# DIY Gifts?



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

It seems that there's a busy birthday season headed my way followed by Christmas. What are some of your favorite DIY gifts? I'm running out of more simple, affordable ideas.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

What do you do / like to do?
I'm a woodworker, so I make things out of wood:


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

random said:


> What do you do / like to do?
> I'm a woodworker, so I make things out of wood:
> View attachment 90907
> 
> ...


That's so awesome!

I'm definitely not a woodworker...it seems so many people can make these amazing DIY gifts, but I think I always fall short when I try to do them. 

I've tried doing sugar scrubs, but I think I just wasted my time...I gave them and got weird looks and no word after so I never did it again. The costs for some DIY gifts are a little more than I want to invest in. I try to look for DIY gifts that I already have materials for.

I don't know what I'm awesome at. I'm not a super "crafty" type of person. I suppose that's usually my frustration. I like to save money, too, because we don't usually have an elaborate gift budget.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

No idea what a sugar scrub is 

Do you do any canning? Jelly? Soap? It's hard to know where to start.


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

random said:


> No idea what a sugar scrub is
> 
> Do you do any canning? Jelly? Soap? It's hard to know where to start.


I made mine with granulated cane sugar, coconut oil, and essential oils. I enjoyed using the ones I made.

Nope, I haven't learned canning. =( 

I made soap a long time ago but it was premade stuff you melt into molds. Wasn't too amazed with it. I don't know how to make a from scratch. I have watched how on YouTube, but don't have the ingredients.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Jams, jellies, preserves, spiced nuts, flavored vinegars... Basically anything you make can be a gift.

Jeff


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Dough bowls are pretty popular and can be made with a table saw and an angle grinder in about an hour. Or you can buy them from Etsy and say you made them yourself.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

I make dish towel sets for nieces and nephews, shower gifts, just because I’m bored gifts. They do run about $15 for 7 towels plus my time but I don’t count my time, I need to be doing something anyway.


----------



## Tecolote (Aug 30, 2020)

For Christmas each year, I purchase some flip-top bottles:









And then fill them with the following:

*Homemade Kahlua Recipe*
Ingredients:
4 cups distilled water
1 1/2 cups instant coffee (crystals; not brewed. I prefer Folgers)
4 1.2 cups of vodka (100 proof)
8 cups of unrefined cane sugar
4 vanilla beans

Directions:
Mix water, sugar and instant coffee. Heat and stir until dissolved and then let it cool to room temp. Add the vodka and stir. Pour into six bottles (12 1/2 oz). Cut each vanilla bean into thirds or fourths and drop pieces into each bottle. Let it sit for 2 weeks and it's ready.


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

weaselfire said:


> Jams, jellies, preserves, spiced nuts, flavored vinegars... Basically anything you make can be a gift.
> 
> Jeff


Definitely need to learn how to do those things o_o


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

GTX63 said:


> Dough bowls are pretty popular and can be made with a table saw and an angle grinder in about an hour. Or you can buy them from Etsy and say you made them yourself.
> View attachment 91010


Interesting...it looks neat. I've never heard of a dough bowl nor do I have a table saw. Neat idea, though!


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

snowlady said:


> View attachment 91015
> I make dish towel sets for nieces and nephews, shower gifts, just because I’m bored gifts. They do run about $15 for 7 towels plus my time but I don’t count my time, I need to be doing something anyway.


Those are cute! Do you do them all by hand or with an embroidery machine?


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

Tecolote said:


> For Christmas each year, I purchase some flip-top bottles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neat =D I don't have any alcohol drinkers that I know of in the family so I'd probably pass on making it, but pretty cool to know how to do that yourself =0


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Kstar, they are all by hand. I use iron on transfers or in the case of these motorcycles, I google “motorcycle coloring pages” edit them so they are all about the same size. I print them in sticky, water soluble paper and embroider thru it. Wash and it’s gone. Most of the sets are kitchen or animal theme but this nephew rides. Also did Disney princesses the same way for a Disney employed niece.


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

snowlady said:


> Kstar, they are all by hand. I use iron on transfers or in the case of these motorcycles, I google “motorcycle coloring pages” edit them so they are all about the same size. I print them in sticky, water soluble paper and embroider thru it. Wash and it’s gone. Most of the sets are kitchen or animal theme but this nephew rides. Also did Disney princesses the same way for a Disney employed niece.


Awesome! They seem like they are pretty fun to do.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Kstar said:


> Definitely need to learn how to do those things o_o


Google. It's the Chinese way!

Jeff


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Make hand towels or fingertip towels...use inexpensive muslin. Trim with sewed on ribbon or ribbons, or interesting material bands made with material pattern findings in scrap box at stores or applique on a deer head for hunting family, or fish for bathroom, or almost anything. Not much time. Better if you have a machine. Get measurements from these type towels from looking on ebay. If you made soaps, gift can include towels and soap. You will have to hem the muslin. Iron up 1/2 inch or less on sides first and fold one more time to iron fold and stitch. Do top and bottom last. Then add on your trim or applique. I highly recommend you wash, hot dry and iron muslin before doing anything. Measurements or sizes given on examples on ebay will not include the extra inch total you need at top, bottom and sides. Your cutting material for a fingertip towel would be 12 inch by 18 inches. Just measured one of mine and added the inches needed to make finished sides and top. Grandchildren and guests LOVE these fingertip towels. So much better than having the big towel flopped on the floor. Oh, and fringe would be attractive too !


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

sapphira said:


> Make hand towels or fingertip towels...use inexpensive muslin. Trim with sewed on ribbon or ribbons, or interesting material bands made with material pattern findings in scrap box at stores or applique on a deer head for hunting family, or fish for bathroom, or almost anything. Not much time. Better if you have a machine. Get measurements from these type towels from looking on ebay. If you made soaps, gift can include towels and soap. You will have to hem the muslin. Iron up 1/2 inch or less on sides first and fold one more time to iron fold and stitch. Do top and bottom last. Then add on your trim or applique. I highly recommend you wash, hot dry and iron muslin before doing anything. Measurements or sizes given on examples on ebay will not include the extra inch total you need at top, bottom and sides. Your cutting material for a fingertip towel would be 12 inch by 18 inches. Just measured one of mine and added the inches needed to make finished sides and top. Grandchildren and guests LOVE these fingertip towels. So much better than having the big towel flopped on the floor. Oh, and fringe would be attractive too !


I've never heard of these. I will definitely look into it! Thank you!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Make the finished dimensions 11” x 18”


----------



## brynnwilder (10 mo ago)

Tecolote said:


> For Christmas each year, I purchase some flip-top bottles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not a much birthday guy. But after seeing your gift, i also want to make such a gift from different tools for my best friend. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## flokkiant (2 mo ago)

I love making handmade things. They are always appreciated and perceived better. I once made a great clothes rack for a friend of mine. It took about a week to make, but it was well worth it. Because it had a great unique design that I first saw here, and it was made of copper and aluminum tubes.


----------

